# Coffin Candy Dish



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I was contacted by some friends of the family looking to see if I had a candy dish for a Halloween office party. I didn't have anything, other than my witch leg candy dish, but I made this coffin out of some 1"x8" scrap wood and some hinges. After painting it black, I noticed that it tended to stick closed. I had some brass tack originally bought for the Weeping Angels, but never used. I arranged them around the inside perimeter and it worked like a charm and looked good to boot. I mirrored the design on the outside, and think they look pretty sharp.









_Coffin Candy dish - closed_









_Coffin Candy dish - opened_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty - the brass tacks make a nice accent. Make sure they give it back to you along with any leftover candy from the party


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

damn it, now I think I need to make a new candy dish!


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

woah, seriously awesome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Here is a PDF of my plans if you like: http://halloween.tittivillus.com/PDFs/Coffin Candy Dish.pdf


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome candy dish. You did a great job.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

oooh!! I want one!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

that's a great looking Coffin no matter what you use it for on Halloween!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. i bet you could sell a bunch on Etsy.


----------

